# Low-tech 10 Gallon



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Looks nice so far :thumbsup:
Like the shape of your DW.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks  this is my first experience with manzanita. its really great wood.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Where'd you get that pre-filter?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its just a sponge prefilter for zoo med 501's. its right next to them in petco. i had to cut the side so it would fit next to the glass


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

some more pics... 

Cherries!! 



















angled FTS


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

looks quite nice. im planning a 2.5g RCS desk tank soon


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

nice little tank. I like your petite


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Is there a glass cover on the tank? If so, were did you get it? I have the same tank model and would like a cover because I don't trust the Hampton Bay/sponge filter combo.

Very nice tank, by the way. roud:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> nice little tank. I like your petite


Thanks, it fits perfect  



Aquarist_Fist said:


> Is there a glass cover on the tank? If so, were did you get it? I have the same tank model and would like a cover because I don't trust the Hampton Bay/sponge filter combo.
> 
> Very nice tank, by the way. roud:


thanks! i dont have a cover, thats probably why i have so much evaporation . but im sure you could find one at your lfs.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Go to lowes and ask them to cut some glass for you. Give them dimensions of the glass you want. Should be less than $5


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

that sounds like a good idea too  i might just have to do that. but then that would just lead to me getting glass cut for a cube tank.. oi.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

added some l. aromatica and rotala nan. idk if i like how theyre placed but it was too much of a PITA to plant them so i'll just wait til they grow in. also tied some flame moss to two rocks but forgot how they were placed, i'll fix that tomorrow  

and im thinking of taking out the piece of branchy dw in the front middle... it seems like too much


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hey, you know you can unscrew the base of that light, cut of the little nob thing that makes sure its on right, and turn the base around backwards so that the light is in the middle of the tank


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Nice little Cherries you got there. 
I really like how this little tank is coming out.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> hey, you know you can unscrew the base of that light, cut of the little nob thing that makes sure its on right, and turn the base around backwards so that the light is in the middle of the tank


I noticed that when i put it together but i havent done it yet. i'll see what i can do tomorrow  



mizu-chan said:


> Nice little Cherries you got there.
> I really like how this little tank is coming out.


Thanks  i like it a lot more than the plant farm it was a month ago!


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

looks awesome! nice cherries!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wayneside said:


> looks awesome! nice cherries!


i wonder who i bought them from??  

theyre really great, thanks again  ive caught the shrimp bug!


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

chris127 said:


> i wonder who i bought them from??
> 
> theyre really great, thanks again  ive caught the shrimp bug!


uh oh...lol! glad they worked out for you!

let me know if there is anything i can help you with! there is a guy selling crs in florida for a good price in the swap and shop...are you planning on getting some? if so...let me know if you meet him to pick some up. what shrimp do you have planned next?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmm. i like CRS, bees, and tigers. i was thinking of one of those just so i dont have to buy a new tank and stock it with snowballs or yellows :hihi: 

if he's close i'll let you know :thumbsup: are you planning on some CRS?


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

chris127 said:


> hmmm. i like CRS, bees, and tigers. i was thinking of one of those just so i dont have to buy a new tank and stock it with snowballs or yellows :hihi:
> 
> if he's close i'll let you know :thumbsup: are you planning on some CRS?


I have crystal reds already...hopefully breeding soon. I want to get more for a community tank though.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

should have known you had some  lol


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a few different types:
Crystal Reds...
Cherries...
Yellow...
Dark Green...
Tigers...

soon - Crystal Blacks and Blue Tigers with Orange eyes...


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

i really like your subtrates chris, looks natural 

since you RCS lover,
i have red cherries on my 29G, their colour seem faded (kinda transparent brown) if the lamp off, and take several (long) minutes to looks redish after light on, is that normal chris?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wayneside said:


> I have a few different types:
> Crystal Reds...
> Cherries...
> Yellow...
> ...


got your own little shrimp farm  i havent seen much about the dark greens. where are they from?



plantoon said:


> i really like your subtrates chris, looks natural
> 
> since you RCS lover,
> i have red cherries on my 29G, their colour seem faded (kinda transparent brown) if the lamp off, and take several (long) minutes to looks redish after light on, is that normal chris?


my substrate is Eco complete. great for plants and pretty natural looking. 

i assume its normal, most fish lose their color after the lights go off and then color back up when its lights on. i just got my RCS last week


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

quick update:

two rcs are saddled and one is berried  woo!

and ive figured out that i cant grow stem plants in this tank with out CO2 or ferts. so i guess im going to take out the wood and make moss caves, walls, and other mossy things.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Take out the wood  lol. Look forward to a pic update


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it will be put to good use in another tank  (soon if petco has their sale, im hittin that place up tomorrow with my dad 30 minutes before it opens lol) 

im thinking maybe an Xmas moss wall and keeping a single piece of DW in there for the buggers to climb on. its fun to watch them hang upside down


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so im a terrible shrimper. i had a bit of a nitrate incident. it measured 80ppm when i tested it and ammonia also shot up to .20ppm. only 7 shrimps of 20 remain... probably happened when i changed the substrate. i thought the shirmp were a light enough bioload and feeding them once a day cause they couldnt scavenge would be okay. a hard lesson learned. 

the survivors will go into my 20L and the 5.5 will be my immersed plant experiment tank.


----------



## MarioMaster (Jul 31, 2008)

chris127 said:


> so im a terrible shrimper. i had a bit of a nitrate incident. it measured 80ppm when i tested it and ammonia also shot up to .20ppm. only 7 shrimps of 20 remain... probably happened when i changed the substrate. i thought the shirmp were a light enough bioload and feeding them once a day cause they couldnt scavenge would be okay. a hard lesson learned.
> 
> the survivors will go into my 20L and the 5.5 will be my immersed plant experiment tank.


I was a bit afraid of that, was gonna ask if the tank was cycled or not being afraid of ammonia and whatnot being so bad for the shrimp.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah the tank was cycled like 4 months ago. filter + sponge prefilter were full of bacteria.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

im reincarnating this tank this weekend! it'll basically be a tank for my unwanted plants but ill be saving a betta in the process so that will make me feel good lol... 

i plan to make it a minitope. betta, dwarf hairgrass, mosses, blyxa, some stem plants maybe. we'll see how it goes


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay! Cant wait for it! Nano tanks are the bomb!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

str8 up!!!!  what color betta should i get?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The last one is the most unique IMO


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

oooooo the last little plaket there! i LOVE plaket dragon scale! lol i would extremely jealous.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude i wish i had 50 bucks for a good quality mustard gas or pineapple chocolate :hihi: im going to just pick one up from petsomething when i go to buy some prime on friday so im limited to shades of blue, red, and green :icon_roll


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

nah no where near 50$ thats what aquabid is for. lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

20 for the betta, 10 for the shipper from thailand, 20 for the american shipper :icon_neut


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

ahh already priced it out?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

just about every time i see one i want.. :flick:


----------



## smn723 (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nicely constructed tank! I'm always amazed with what people can do with such a small area. Great work! Gives me motivation to do something with my Eclipse 6 gallon instead of just using it practically bare for QT.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks smn! 

so if i want to do a moss wall, would original fluorite or black sand look better? and what other plants would go with a moss wall well? anubias petite, needle leaf java fern? 

i think i want it to be a shrimp only tank now, no betta.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Chris, the tank looks really good. Hey what type of lamp are you using? How many watts and hours? Also how is the moss doing with your setup? Do you have a CO2 system there? or Using Excel?

Sorry to ask many questions, but I'm setting up a 5.5 too and I'm looking for some good light for the tank. As well as substrate and co2.

Good luck and keep posting pics!!

Thanks!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

back when it was set up i was using a 27w hampton bay lamp, 10 hrs i think, diy co2, random splashes of some liquid ferts found at most lfs, and the moss was doing great.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh so you change the EQ? What are you running now?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the eq? its not set up right now. just sitting in my closet dry.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh really!:frown:

Ok thanks anyway!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

im having a hard time thinking of what to plant with a moss wall as a back drop.... can anyone lend a hand?  

it has to be med. light, no co2, maybe excel, and some basic ferts.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Downoi? Too bad you threw yours away


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i threw one away  the annoying one that wouldnt root its friggin self. im keeping the rest in the 20 though. should i do a hardscape? ive got 3 branches in there now but they dont fit....


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

muwahahah. 

so what i thought would just be my extra plant tank has manifested into a $40 bag of dirt and the eventual $100 bag of shrimp. :icon_lol:

buying a bag of Amazonia to eventually keep some CRS. im also going to buy a 10g for more stability and room. 










+










=

:icon_twis


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

muahahaha, how do you like the dark side? (and the very expensive side for crazy people that spend way too much money on fancy water holders and dirt that goes in them)


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

feels good, kind of fuzzy  

im already having visions about what im going to do. but i should finish my 20L first.. oh well, the 10 will keep me from disturbing it growing in


----------



## discuscardscorys (Jul 29, 2008)

i dont think this counts as the dark side
probably everyone here falls into the category of "crazy people that spend way too much money on fancy water holders and dirt that goes in them" 

(with the possible exception of some people form the low tech forum who fall into the category of semi-crazy people who spend a little too much money on fany water holders and dirt that goes in them)


----------



## discuscardscorys (Jul 29, 2008)

btw- i really like your logic:

"i need another tank in order to keep myself from disturbing the one i already have"

i might have to try it some time soon :icon_twis


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

discuscardscorys said:


> btw- i really like your logic:
> 
> "i need another tank in order to keep myself from disturbing the one i already have"
> 
> i might have to try it some time soon :icon_twis


they dont put me in the smart classes for nuttin! :hihi: 

i have planted tank adhd want to rip up my hardscape every other week. i need to learn self control so i bought some therapeutic dirt


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

how much light will get me into medium light in a 10?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> how much light will get me into medium light in a 10?


I'd say 30 watts would be close, I had 40 over my 10 for a while and had great success with diy co2 and excel


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmm im gonna see what i can do with 27  probably just hygros, moss, crypts, and anubias. 

EVENTUALLY i want to get some glosso in there. does growing it emersed work as well as growing HC emersed?


----------



## ohyeahcrx (Mar 21, 2008)

From what ive heard its more or less the same thing. I plan on doing that with my 2.5 gal, so we'll see how it turns out haha


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ill probably be right there with ya


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

guess what came today?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Is that 9L?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yup. 22lbs 

lol aquasoil smells like a forest :flick:

edit: i wana start this one emersed. should i try glosso or hc?


----------



## ohyeahcrx (Mar 21, 2008)

Im doing Glosso. The guy is sending it out monday so it should get here late next week-ish. I just dont like how untidy HC can become.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

HC can grow great emersed and transitions great to submersed form IME


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

waaah filled it up. didnt go the emersed route cuz i dont want to add co2 to this tank until i go pressurized on my 20. (diy levels fluctuate, freak out my shrimp, shrimp dont do the dirty, you get it...) 

i think im going to keep just 27w total over it and do a moss carpet maybe? and i need some suggestions for tall low light plants (like vals, just shorter) would something like echin. narrow or micro grow for me? 

plants are.. 
crypt balanse 
java fern "windolev" 
anubias nana and nana petite 
blyxa japonica and hairgrass (probably wont stay, just want to see how they do at this light level) 

specs are..
nano filter (soon to be bigger filter) 
walmart tank 
Amazonia 
hampton bay 27W 

let the cycle begin 










the fish desk! check out the rim size, walmart vs aga


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks great right now! I love the petite  The hg should do quite well with that light. It can work in low-med light


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> It looks great right now! I love the petite  The hg should do quite well with that light. It can work in low-med light


thanks  ill try to keep my hands off my tanks now and let them both grow... when the cycle is over im getting yellows and tigers


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

my nh4 is at like 6.0ppm, a pretty dark green with the api test kit. am i right in line with the rest of the aquasoil start ups? and if i add a cycled filter, will all of the nh4 kill it?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoo you used the Windelov I sent you:hihi:

Any plans for the foregound?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

chris127 said:


> my nh4 is at like 6.0ppm, a pretty dark green with the api test kit. am i right in line with the rest of the aquasoil start ups? and if i add a cycled filter, will all of the nh4 kill it?


so long as there isnt that much that it will make your ph too high, the bacteria will do fine and will thrive from the extra food. if the ph is below 8, it is definately ok.



chris127 said:


> waaah filled it up. didnt go the emersed route cuz i dont want to add co2 to this tank until i go pressurized on my 20. (diy levels fluctuate, freak out my shrimp, shrimp dont do the dirty, you get it...)
> 
> i think im going to keep just 27w total over it and do a moss carpet maybe? and i need some suggestions for tall low light plants (like vals, just shorter) would something like echin. narrow or micro grow for me?
> 
> ...


i think they should be fine with the DIY CO2, if you make mixture 24-48 hours before you put it on the tank (so you need 2 containers). that lets the initial rush of CO2 pass, and then the change is all very gradual.
just a guess though, i never tried this (im not much of a shrimp guy).

hairgrass will do just fine. it will grow taller and spread runners slower, but it certainly wont die.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Man, again I really like that petite! It's one of my favorite plants lol I love when it's in little mounds/ bushes like that. Did you buy that in the sns?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Man, again I really like that petite! It's one of my favorite plants lol I love when it's in little mounds/ bushes like that. Did you buy that in the sns?


yeah. got it for free basically from this great seller! 



@[email protected] said:


> so long as there isnt that much that it will make your ph too high, the bacteria will do fine and will thrive from the extra food. if the ph is below 8, it is definately ok.
> 
> 
> i think they should be fine with the DIY CO2, if you make mixture 24-48 hours before you put it on the tank (so you need 2 containers). that lets the initial rush of CO2 pass, and then the change is all very gradual.
> ...


pH is 6.8 so it seems to be working its magic already  in my 20l hairgrass was reaaaaaally invasive. it started sending runners up over the rocks, anubias, and wood



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Whoo you used the Windelov I sent you:hihi:
> 
> Any plans for the foregound?


the windelovs awesome! thanks for the freebie! ill probably do some dwarf sag for the mid ground and then a taiwan moss carpet (a clwatkins inspired experiment )


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Based on the size of the substrate, do you think that a 3l is enough for a 5gallon hex planted?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmm. _maybe?_ idk, i didnt get the 3l i got the 9l, and i dont know the dimensions of a 5 hex, what are they?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

if i want to cycle the amazonia and then drain it and go emersed, does it matter how much light i have over it(dry) if i wanna grow HC? i have the hampton bay 27W and i could rig up a 26W desk lamp.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ammo- ~3ppm 
ph - 7.0 
nitrate - 0 
nitrite - 0 

how the hell do snails live through an ammonia nuke??


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> Ammo- ~3ppm
> ph - 7.0
> nitrate - 0
> nitrite - 0
> ...


lol, who knows. I've run gravel through scalding water but the mts still survive and prosper


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

thats a cool tank with interesting ideas!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks connor! 

okay so i'm keeping this one low tech with just moss, anubias, java fern, etc. I'm not gonna fertilize it because plain water feels better in my mind with shrimp. 

so would dwarf sag or e. tenellus do better under my conditions?

edit: 
oh yeah, 
ammo - 4
no2 - 0 
no3 - 0 
pH - 6.9


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i might get a 28W aqualight pc.. i'll see if i can fit it into the budget somewhere..  

and im going to do a rock dominant scape since i never have before... 

Lava rocks from the good ol U S of A :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh nice rocks

Update?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Those are some great rocks! Though, I liked the scape before, I'm sure you'll make it look great


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Oooh nice rocks
> 
> Update?


update? cook up a cup of tea and add some plants :icon_lol: its so yellow from the AS even with 50-90% dailies! 



clwatkins10 said:


> Those are some great rocks! Though, I liked the scape before, I'm sure you'll make it look great


Thanks  but wood is boring me  i have no idea what to do with it now lol.. 

oh, and my 5.5 is going to be an emersed nursery cause i had alot of extra AS, enough for about 1.5 inches in there


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> oh, and my 5.5 is going to be an emersed nursery cause i had alot of extra AS, enough for about 1.5 inches in there


Did I not tell ya that you'd find a good use for the extra?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Did I not tell ya that you'd find a good use for the extra?


yes you did  and i found a pertfect spot for the 5 under the new shelf i have for the 10!  i'll move it sooner or later...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

w000 set up the emersed tank...  

specs.. 
5½ AGA 
6-8 lbs AS Amazonia I 
27W Hampton bay 6700K 

just set it up 5 minutes ago so theres no fog on the glass. Theres an unID'ed anubais and a small crypt wendtii bronze. HC's coming tomorrow 










I bought this anubias from Petsmart, it was in a tube.. it doesnt look like Nana to me. Can anyone ID it?? (and ignore that uggo scratch on the back)


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I believe that is anubias lanceolata. I love the tanks, and cant wait to see how the emersed setup goes.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks  
i think its either 'lanceolata' or 'angustifolia'


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> Thanks
> i think its either 'lanceolata' or 'angustifolia'


or maybe frazerii I think. I have that same thing of fish food (the yellow one with the red red top)


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> or maybe frazerii I think. I have that same thing of fish food (the yellow one with the red red top)


lol or frazerii. they all look pretty similar but lanceolata sounds cooler :hihi: tetra makes good food :thumbsup: that lasts forever


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I FOUND ANOTHER FRY :icon_neut it must have been in the filter on my 20 since i just transferred it to the 10. theres only 1 danio in the 20 so this means it must be a dwarf neon rainbow  

ill try to not kill this one :hihi:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats. I am finding fry in my tank too(guppy fry however). That would be really nice if you can get it to adult stage so you have another neon rainbow.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol i gave my neon rainbows away already. i took my 20 down, i had too many tanks lol!! too bad i dont have green water anymore, i bet the fry would love it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

im cycling! 
no2 - 2ppm 
no3 - 10ppm
nh4 - 1.5ppm


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Jees what does that bring you up too???? Your tanks look awesome btw, soon I will strat up a emersed, are you going to transfer it to a planted submerged? Also, how deep do you fill it up with water?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont like to add it up  thanks! i think ill be keeping this one emersed to grow and sell hc to fund more plants lol. i filled it up to where the top layer is still moist, but there are no puddles. fill it up and if you get puddles just soak them up with a washcloth.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

after another ~60% pwc 

no2 - 1ppm
no3 - 10ppm
nh4 - .25-.5ppm

getting better! still looks like tea when i come home though lol. when the ammonia subsides does the yellow usually go away too?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

HOLY CRAP IM CYCLED 

no2 - 1.0ppm
no3 - 10ppm
nh4 - .0ppm

Now what lighting fixture should i get? 

Coralife 24"(really only 22.65") 2x14w T5 
or
Coralife 20" 28W Power compact 

????


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You still have some nitrite in there though


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, and I would get the t-5


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i know i got trates but at least the ammo is gone   

now the rocks just need to get here :icon_conf


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> yeah i know i got trates but at least the ammo is gone
> 
> now the rocks just need to get here :icon_conf


You have some 'trites' too 
What rocks are you waiting on? The lava rocks?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i meant trites :hihi: 

IM JUST HAPPY THE AMMONIA IS GONE! 

lmao. yeah im waiting on the lava rocks that i bought last sunday. hopefully i dont get screwed again :icon_neut


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Oh, and I would get the t-5


why do you choose the t5?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> why do you choose the t5?


It's cheaper and slimmer and runs cooler


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats why i like it too. my only beef is it isn't 20 inches  why don't they make a 20 inch t5! (thats not T5HO) and if i wanna upgrade to higher light i cant without buying another fixture.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright so i put the original 18" 15w light back into the hood cause this light gets more of the tank lit. im gonna use that until i can afford a light fixture because shrimp > light. its got a pink colormax bulb, is that optimal for plants? or should i get a 6500k bulb instead? 

i was never sure on the pink bulbs... :icon_roll


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Took some pics of the emersed setup... HC up front, HM in the back right, crypt wendtii, sunset hygro, polygonum, and anubias are the rest. 

FTS









Left side









Right side


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That hc will fill in before you know it


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i hope so. i need the money lol!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, now update the 10 gal


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it looks the same put has a purpleish green tinge lmao. im getting a 6500K bulb cause this one SUCKS!! 

when i get plants and rocks tomorrow im planting e. tenn and maybe some dwarf sag and bacopa monneri, then i'll update


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so shrimp tank stats are... 

nh4 - 0 ppm 
no2 - 0 (maybe .25) ppm 
no3 - 20ppm 

getting better! 

and the emersed set up is doing great. everything is transitioning fine and the HC is already growing new leaves! the HM, hygro, and crypt are starting to sprout emersed growth.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

when will the tannins go away? tannins + colormax bulb = nasty purple/yellow/green color 

anyway 

no3 - 10ppm 
everything else - 0ppm


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> no3 - 10ppm
> everything else - 0ppm


NO3 level is right enough for medium planted tank like your's. If you are using yeast CO2 injection, you might also want to check the PH to ensure proper CO2 injection


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Great! Hey couple questions.
If you have good substrate, what else do you need to grow hc emersed besides a light of course? 
Do you need ferts?
Do you inject co2? If so how?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i just let it sit. im doing nothing special cause the AS is doing it all for me. you will need to mist occasionally because water evaporates but thats about it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> NO3 level is right enough for medium planted tank like your's. If you are using yeast CO2 injection, you might also want to check the PH to ensure proper CO2 injection


no co2 here. also no ferts. its low light, 15W over a 10. i only hope to grow some e. tenellus narrow and some moss. uber low tech for the shrimps' sake


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought that you had 27 watts?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nah thats on the emersed. im using the stock 20H lighting, 15W 18" colormax bulb. the blyxa and hairgrass are surviving :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ruh roh. my lfs gave me an offer i cannot refuse, theyre selling me a dusty old 15 gallon long for 20 bucks. the dimensions really appeal to me so im going for it roud: so this tank will once again go through another upgrade, an upgrade 5 more gallons  this means i had to order another bag of magic dirt, so that should be here by the end of the week. rocks should be here tomorrow, finally after a year and a half shipping delay  

i want to start out with just one 2x14 coralife t5 fixture. is 28W over a 12" tall 15 gallon medium-ish lighting? i'll upgrade to 2 fixtures when christmas comes. 

i want this tank to be medium light, pressurized co2, and EI routine.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

aah, i just realized that i have a 15W stock light i can use instead of 2 coralife fixtures  

Where would 43W put me? the tank is pretty short so i would assume med/high light?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

rocks came! its my first time scaping, so dont be too harsh  

this tank is a 20 high, so it will be about 4 inches shorter, and i think the rocks will fit better.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I can't tell how many rocks you have. You may consider spreading them out a little more.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah its hard to tell the mountain scape im going for without substrate. theres about 6 rocks in there now.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

went in to pick up the 15 today, and it was already gone  and theres no way i need to spend $40 more for some glass. the shrimp dont care what the scape looks like any way, do they?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> rocks came! its my first time scaping, so dont be too harsh
> 
> this tank is a 20 high, so it will be about 4 inches shorter, and i think the rocks will fit better.


Wait so I'm confused...your tore down the 10 gallon and upgraded it to this 20 high?:confused1:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

no. it was supposed to be a 15 long. tens still up and running, just as a QT/rcs breeder right now while the AS is cycling in the 20.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

going to scape this tank this weekend. i took the AS out to seed the AS in my 20 so it now has eco. im going to do a low light shrimp and CPD tank. is 28W low light?

have a couple of questions.... 

whats the minimum number of CPD's in a school to keep em happy? 

and can i get away with just Excel and 28W of T5NO? i ask this cause splitting a line of co2 off would mean i have to run it under the carpet across the room.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

tiny pic update... 

Emersed 
HC is spreading nicely, so is the HM. i added crypt parva because ive been getting great emersed crypt wendtii growth. 











10G 
bascially just holding my shrimp, betta, and brigittae until the 20 is cycled. i will scape it when i put it up on a stand this week. i have tons of anubias and a nice new crypt wendtii green. also, some dwarf sag in the mail. oh yeah, im getting the 20" coralife 28W PC light. my dad said we can run some CO2 tubing under the carpet across the room so i'll be pressurized soon and i almost forgot! im ordering 6 CPD's to be the rulers of this jungle


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the 10 is doomed to be torn down because of the creation of my 45-P. it will go emersed too. 

tiny emersed update, i wiped the glass this time


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The growth looks great


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> The growth looks great


+1:thumbsup:


----------

